

Massive explosion in Tianjin - dogecoinbase
http://www.rt.com/news/312292-china-tianjin-massive-blast/

======
stephengillie
Weibo link (with video):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10049192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10049192)

